# dumb question: need a 12v source



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

regards to a 04 pathfinder
i need a 12v positive power source that will turn on when the key is turned. 
i don't know anything about electrical systems or fuses or etc. i have removed the knee bolster(i think that is what it called) panel and now i'm looking at a bunch of fuses and wires. i tried following the ignition wires but they all lead to the fuse panel. can someone please tell me what the numbers on fuses mean and where i can find a 12v positive power source to tap into. i need this info as soon as possible

thank you


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just splice into the power from the cig lighter


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the IGN wire is black/white and its in the ignition switch harness


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> just splice into the power from the cig lighter



pretty sure the cig lighter is a constant 12v supply. i remember at one point (*when i had a phone charger in my car*) the LED on the charger turned red when it had pwoer, even if the phone wasnt connected. i shut the car off, and with it still in the lighter socket thing, the LED was on. 

can someone verify this for me?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

In my sentra its switched power, i cant verify that for a pathy though


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jasper said:


> pretty sure the cig lighter is a constant 12v supply. i remember at one point (*when i had a phone charger in my car*) the LED on the charger turned red when it had pwoer, even if the phone wasnt connected. i shut the car off, and with it still in the lighter socket thing, the LED was on.
> 
> can someone verify this for me?


I leave my radar detector plugged in all the time and it goes off. It may depend on the car you have...to be honest I have a 4 way splitter to power that, 2 neons under my seats and my phone charger..but then again maybe it has a cut off when I turn the ignition off. Before splicing in there you may wanna try that. PLug something up turn the car on, it should come off, turn the car off and see it if cuts off as well.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You could try to make your own switched power source, run a fused 10 gauge wire directly from your battery and just use a relay to cut off the power on it. You could power up the relay from anything that is ignition switched already: your stereo, your cig lighter. The relay doesn't take much.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Twiz said:


> You could try to make your own switched power source, run a fused 10 gauge wire directly from your battery and just use a relay to cut off the power on it. You could power up the relay from anything that is ignition switched already: your stereo, your cig lighter. The relay doesn't take much.


if your going to power the relay from one of those sorces then you could just power directly from one off those if it cuts off with the ignition.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Absolutely... I agree... the source is enough for your relay but it may not be enough for whatever you're trying to hook up then you're limited to whatever amps are rated for the wire/fuse you tapped into. But a relay takes what??... not even 0.2 A.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, if the guy can't even find +12V IGN, then I doubt he has the skills to wire in a relay properly.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this is a pro job and if done incorrectly their could be problems...ide pay tweeter to do it.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> this is a pro job and if done incorrectly their could be problems...ide pay tweeter to do it.


if i had to, i'd pay a REAL stereo shop to do it, not tweeter, or bestbuy, or circuit city, or any of the above.

find a local pro shop. theres always one nearby.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jasper said:


> if i had to, i'd pay a REAL stereo shop to do it, not tweeter, or bestbuy, or circuit city, or any of the above.
> 
> find a local pro shop. theres always one nearby.


ill admit tweeter is over priced like hell but they do know their stuff, make no mistake of that i know people that work their and they get training out the ass.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> if i had to, i'd pay a REAL stereo shop to do it, not tweeter, or bestbuy, or circuit city, or any of the above.
> 
> find a local pro shop. theres always one nearby.


Tweeter is a real shop dude. I have had my work done their and have reccomended many people to the store in my area. The workers their are highly professional, highly trained and the store stands behind its products and crafstmanship. You get what you pay for, Tweeter is as good if not better than any "REAL" stereo shop.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Tweeter is a real shop dude. I have had my work done their and have reccomended many people to the store in my area.


a little off topic.............. tweeter on york road right off of 695 (exit: 26) ?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Tweeter is a real shop dude. I have had my work done their and have reccomended many people to the store in my area. The workers their are highly professional, highly trained and the store stands behind its products and crafstmanship. You get what you pay for, Tweeter is as good if not better than any "REAL" stereo shop.


buddy of mine had a bad experience at the tweeter near my house. i happened to know the guy doing the installs (went to high school with him, he dropped out when he was 15). im sure he knew what he was doing as far as hardware goes, but the install itself was shit. wires were everywhere, it looked as if he ran out of wire halfway through and one points, spliced 2 diff gauge wires together to finish wiring the components up front. (he used a mix of 16 and 20gauge). basically, it was just a terrible job. he half assed it, and becuase of it, my friend had to have the job done twice. they offered to refund 15% of his money. he walked out, and since then, we've made sure anyone serious about car audio in this area goes to another local shop instead. (there are 3 top notch places near me, including one that requires a $10,000 budget to do any sort of work on the car *they do nothing but show cars, all really high end Dynaudio / focal / audison / etc* ). what i meant by real audio places are professional car audio only shops... i dont have any crackerjack places near me, so i didn't intend for it to come out like it did.


----------

